# Sydney Kayak Diving



## GeekFrog (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi all, I'm interested in meeting anyone who wants to come kayak diving in sydney, I often go to Henry Head (launch from La Perouse) and am keen to paddle out to Magic Point from Malabar for a dive. I had a Sevylor inflatable diveyak for many years which has been retired, and I'm now on a Scrambler XT. Most saturdays are good for me and the ocassional weekday.
Cheers,
AJ


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

can't help you with a Sydney dive trip, but I am keen in diving off my Scrambler in Victoria, love to hear how go with getting gear on & off, wetbelts, dive tanks and storage of same while you are paddling as well.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I sent you a PM AJ - I am always keen.


----------



## GeekFrog (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to those that replied, and anyone else out there interested in some kayak scuba diving around sydney please get in touch.

Heres some pics of the old (Sevylor ST5696) and the new (Scrambler XT). Took the new kayak out for it's inaugural voyge and it handled beautifully, had an awesome dive then took her out past the Botany Bay heads out to sea and super stable the whole time.









































































Cheers,

AJ


----------



## Jacks (May 19, 2009)

Wow, I'd love to come for a dive, one thing... I mean kayak "snorkell" dive are you interested in that sought of thing? That sea dragon looked amazing. I would be snorkell diving more off North Head on calm days. Also maybe around Dobroid in Sydney harbour. Let me know, I'd be keen.

Jacks


----------



## GeekFrog (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Jacks,

Sure, snorkelling off North Head sounds like fun, launch from Little Manly?

Maybe after school holidays, soon as it warms up a bit again.

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and people reckon that kayak fishermen take too much gear! jeezuz that sevylor is loaded up!!


----------



## GeekFrog (Sep 17, 2009)

Keeping the thread alive, still solo diving around Botany Bay whenever conditions are right. Visibility is improving again, seems the dredging is easing off. If anyone is interested in trying kayak diving drop me a line. Water temp was 14C last weekend, should start to warm up again soon now.
Cheers, 
AJ


----------



## Sundance (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm a keen Sydney spearo and have been diving from a Kayak for about twelve years - absolutely love it ! I live in the Sutherland Shire and mainly dive the coast along the Royal National Park ... if you feel like a spearing trip, it would be terrific to have someone else along as most of the time I'm spearing on my own. Let me know ...


----------



## ua5qb (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you post some pics on how you have your yak setup for spearing. How do you get in and out without tipping? I've a hobbie OB and would like to take it spearing but am too cautious to do it solo. Spearing around NP sounds interesting not much competition, what are the fish numbers like? Regards, Wayne


----------



## ua5qb (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you post some pics on how you have your yak setup for spearing. How do you get in and out without tipping? I've a hobbie OB and would like to take it spearing but am too cautious to do it solo. Spearing around NP sounds interesting not much competition, what are the fish numbers like? Regards, Wayne


----------



## ua5qb (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you post some pics on how you have your yak setup for spearing. How do you get in and out without tipping? I've a hobbie OB and would like to take it spearing but am too cautious to do it solo. Spearing around NP sounds interesting not much competition, what are the fish numbers like? Regards, Wayne


----------



## Sundance (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't know anything about the Hobie Kayaks, but the "Scupper Pro" by Ocean Kayak is extremely stable and its extremely easy to hop in the water and pull yourself out - one of the reasons why I enjoy diving so much from a kayak is because its so easy ! As far as "setting up" the kayak for spearing - I really haven't had to do any setup and pretty much went spearing straight off the stock standard double hatch Scupper Pro (as opposed to the single hatch and tank well model) ... over the years I've added a couple of rod holders for when I go line fishing, but thats pretty much it. The double hatch model is a terrific kayak with heaps of storage space and I like to keep it as simple as possible. Like anywhere else in Sydney, the coastline along the Royal National Park does attract attention from both line fishermen and spearos, but despite that, it does offer some terrific diving - I had two nice dives between Christmas and the New Year and managed to secure some nice reef fish - although I didn't see any large pelagics, but with the water warming up I'll start targeting Jewfish and Kingies and hopefully knock over some larger specimens before winter arrives. I'm about to disappear down the south coast for two weeks (and hopefully (weather dependent), get some serious spearing done), but when I get back to Sydney, I'd be happy to go spearing with whoever would like to come ...


----------



## dopplershift (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi new to akff. I went Kayak Diving while in NZ last December and I am keen to give it ago in Sydney now that I have just bought a OK Scrambler XT.


----------



## dopplershift (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## GeekFrog (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks good, sent you a pm.
AJ


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 22, 2010)

I have speared off my Hobie Outback with success. I did learn quickly that you need to secure your equipment extra diligently, and need to remove weight belt, flippers, etc when re-boarding. Also you need an anchor, as a drifting kayak is a hindrance to spearing.
If anyone spears from a kayak in Sydney north shore, I would be interested in heading out some weekends.


----------

